# Why can't I get tivo stream to work with Android 5.0



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Every time I set up streaming in the tivo app the app restarts. 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## tootal2 (Oct 14, 2005)

Opps I got it working after a few more tryes 

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------

